# Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

Suche eine Wasserkühlung für meine CPU  Q8200 (Sockel 775) in meinem 2.Rechner für maximal 100 Euro.
Kennt ihr da ein Set?


----------



## <BaSh> (25. April 2011)

Das wird preislich sehr schwer lösbar. Für 100 kann ich nur die H50 empfehlen.


----------



## Malkolm (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

H70 gibts für 99.90 bei Alternate


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Der H50 sollte aber locker reichen, da kann man sich das mit dem H70 sparen


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

Also H50 oder H70?
Wo sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Nimm lieber einen sehr guten Luftkühler.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Wieso keine H60?




"Allgemein sei zu sagen:
H50 hat einen schmalen Radiator der auf jeden 120mm Lüfterpaltz im Gehäuse montiert werden kann. Die Pumpe/Kühleinheit fällt etwas klobiger aus.

H70 hat einen Radiator mit etwas tieferer Bauart, passt aber grundsätzlich auch auf jeden 120mm Lüfterslot, jedoch ergibt sich durch die 2 Lüfter und den dicken Radiator eine wahnsinnige Einbautiefe. Die Kühlleistung ist besser als bei der H50!

Die H60 scheint ein Spagat aus den Vorteilen der zwei Vorgänger zu sein.
Schmaler Single Radiator mit einem Lüfter und einer kleinen Pumpe/Kühler Einheit.
Leistungstechnisch liegt sie zwischen der H50 und der H70.

Du kannst auch an die H50 & H60 einen zweiten Lüfter problemlos anbringen."

_Quelle_: H50, H60, H70?


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nimm lieber einen sehr guten Luftkühler.


 
Würde aufgrund des mATX Boards Probleme geben.


----------



## poisoniC (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Ich würde dir auch ne H50 empfehlen.

@KingPiranhas: Er sucht aber was wassergekühltes.


----------



## widder0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Oder der hir 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Freezone Elite universal V2 (AM2/3,Intel 775/1366) CoolIT Freezone Elite universal V2 (AM2/3,Intel 775/1366) 40082

Hir noch ein Test

http://www.xpert-oc-team.de/forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=89&page=5


----------



## zøtac (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Naja, ne H50/H70 ist nicht wirklich ne Wasserkühlung... eher ne Kompaktkühlung. 
Ne Wakü ist weitaus Leistungsfähiger, aber auch teurer... CPU Only würd ich sagen gehts mit ner richtigen Wakü bei 200-250€ los


----------



## poisoniC (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



Malkolm schrieb:


> H70 gibts für 99.90 bei Alternate



Die H70 gibts sogar 89,99 € bei Aquatuning. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 40110


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



poisoniC schrieb:


> @KingPiranhas: Er sucht aber was wassergekühltes.


 Dann muss er wohl ein paar €uros mehr hinblättern.


----------



## Dommerle (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

H70 @ Mindfactory für 77,20€: klick


----------



## Maxanier (25. April 2011)

Mindfactory = billig, aber viele Probleme,
Kann gut gehen, kann aber auch schief gehen.
Würde eher Alternate oder aquatuning nehmen, da bist du sicherer.


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Ich gehe eher zu Caseking.
Denn die haben ihr Outlet hier in Berlin & somit muss ich kein Versand zahlen und kann die Ware sofort holen.
Außerdem ist somit das Risiko eines Transportschaden viel geringer.

Ich komme mit Boxedkühler im Idle auf 45°, in Games auf 50° & in Prime auf 60°.
Der H50 sollte mir bessere Temperaturen als der Boxedkühler liefern oder??


----------



## zøtac (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Viel besser. 
Boxed Kühler leisten gerade so viel das die CPU damit nicht abraucht, mehr aber auch nicht. Die H70 kann mit Highend Luftkühlern mithalten, mit ner richtigen Wakü natürlich nicht


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



zøtac schrieb:


> Viel besser.
> Boxed Kühler leisten gerade so viel das die CPU damit nicht abraucht, mehr aber auch nicht. Die H70 kann mit Highend Luftkühlern mithalten, mit ner richtigen Wakü natürlich nicht


 
Kann mir leider nur den H50 gönnen, da der H70 zu groß wäre & nicht passen würde.
Nja werde dafür am H50 ein Scythe Slip Stream nutzen anstatt den Serienlüfter.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Oder der hir
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Freezone Elite universal V2 (AM2/3,Intel 775/1366) CoolIT Freezone Elite universal V2 (AM2/3,Intel 775/1366) 40082
> 
> ...


 
Alta
Benötigte Leistung: *max. 72Watt* 
Krank, und das für die paar Grad weniger 
Und lauter ist das Teil dann auch noch


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Wie viel Leistung benötigt das H50?
20-30W?


----------



## Malkolm (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Das ist wohl ein Kommafehler. 7,2W passt besser, "Alta"


----------



## Daniel9494 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Kann dir den H70 nur empfehlen habe meinen Q9550 @ 3.8 GHz mit 1.28VCore und habe selbst bei 25° Zimmer Temp unter Prime95 max 58° ide hat er 26°.
Ich habe nur die lüfter getauscht da die Serien einfach zu laut sind mit Bequit geht alles und ist sehr leise.

H70 ~ 75€

Corsair Hydro Series H70 (CWCH70) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH Trusted Shop

Bequit 2x ~ 26€

http://www2.anobo.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29927&agid=42&pvid=4mnm3vkdm_gmxvs55c&ref=13&lb Trusted Shop

Bist du noch ~ unter 100€ 



Mfg Daniel


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

schätze 10 maximal 15watt



Malkolm schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein Kommafehler. 7,2W passt besser, "Alta"



Nö das passt schon liegt am Peltierelement die brauchen viel Leistung um die Wärme abzuführen.


----------



## Aufpassen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



Daniel9494 schrieb:


> Kann dir den H70 nur empfehlen habe meinen Q9550 @ 3.8 GHz mit 1.28VCore und habe selbst bei 25° Zimmer Temp unter Prime95 max 58° ide hat er 26°.
> Ich habe nur die lüfter getauscht da die Serien einfach zu laut sind mit Bequit geht alles und ist sehr leise.
> 
> H70 ~ 75€
> ...


 

Klingt alles sehr gut.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2011)

Sry aber 75€ und 26€ ergibt laut meiner Wissenschaftlichen Studie 101€  *klugscheißmodus aus*

Aber mit der H70 und guten Lüftern wie zB Noiseblocker bist am besten dran...


----------



## Aufpassen (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich genug Platz habe für ein H70, aber für ein H50 reicht der Platz oder?
Müsste ich mein Lüfter an der Decke entfernen, damit die H50/H70 passt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel9494 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*



> Sry aber 75€ und 26€ ergibt laut meiner Wissenschaftlichen Studie 101€ *klugscheißmodus aus*
> 
> Aber mit der H70 und guten Lüftern wie zB Noiseblocker bist am besten dran...



Haha 

@ Aufpassen

Ja das passt.Wenn deine Rückwand 120mm Löcher hat.


----------



## Aufpassen (26. April 2011)

Daniel9494 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> @ Aufpassen
> 
> Ja das passt.Wenn deine Rückwand 120mm Löcher hat.



Sind 120mm Löcher.
Der Lüfter an der Decke kann bleiben?


----------



## Daniel9494 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Da musst du selber schauen bei meinem Gehäuse passt das so gerade siehe unten.
Aber dann nimmst du den halt ab.


----------



## Aufpassen (26. April 2011)

Daniel9494 schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du selber schauen bei meinem Gehäuse passt das so gerade siehe unten.
> Aber dann nimmst du den halt ab.



Klasse, danke für die Bilder & die Mühe!


----------



## Paulner (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung bis 100 Euro (CPU Only)*

Wieso hängst du die H70 nicht an den Deckellüfter? Dann kannst du dir - wenn es Silent sein soll wahrscheinlich (gehe mal von leisen verbauten Lüftern aus) einen Lüfter sparen, oder ist das kein 120mm.
Und wer hat Probleme mit mindfactory.de gehabt? Hab letzten November meinen Rechner darüber bestellt. Okay, musste etwas länger warten, weil einige Teile nicht auf Lager waren, aber als ich die nicht lagernden Teile dann über andere Quellen bezogen habe, kam der Rest ziehmlich schnell und der Support ist auch super freundlich, habe auf eine Anfrage beispielsweise gleich zwei Antworten von zwei Mitarbeitern bekommen


----------

